# What are you expecting/waiting for to show up during Q4 - 2022 ?



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2022)

Yup.. We are not too far from *Q4-2022*.

So, what are you expecting/waiting for to show up during Q4. ?

Here is my list :

1. Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One : Modular Orchestra

2. Cinematic Studio Series Updates for CSB, CSW, CSSS, now that CSS has been updated to v 1.7, Maybe CSP is we are lucky.

3. VSL Synchron Solo Strings

4. Audio Modeling SWAM String Ensemble

5. VSL VE-Pro 8

6. Performance Samples Pacific Symphonic Strings, and Solo Strings

7. Audio Venture Infinite Strings

8. Virharmonic Bohemian Cello, and Viola V4.

9. Audio Imperia Chamber Strings

10. CineSamples CineOrch. ver 2.0 , starting with CineStrings Core ver 2.0

11. Sonokinetic Orchestral Woodwinds ver 2.0 , and possible update for their Orch. Strings

12. Audio Imperia Areia Strings update

13. New content for EW-HOOPUS


----------



## ZhangPietro (Sep 2, 2022)

VSL SYNCHRON SOLO STRINGS


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 2, 2022)

BF, what else?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 2, 2022)

VST3 support in Reason 12 + one instrument rack extension


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> 1. Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One : Modular Orchestra
> 
> 2. Cinematic Studio Series Updates for CSB, CSW, CSSS, now that CSS has been updated to v 1.7, Maybe CSP is we are lucky.


^ This. Have high hopes with Spitfire. BBCSO was a good library (for the most part) and better scripting as in SSO.

Unfortunately I lost interest in VSL, unless they offer new recordings at the silent stage.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 2, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> ^ This. Have high hopes with Spitfire. BBCSO was a good library (for the most part) and better scripting as in SSO.


Wouldn't it be great if they just redid BBCSO right? I don't know about you, but the sound of that orchestra on that stage is the best, but the way they hampered the library is just such a letdown!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 2, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they just redid BBCSO right? I don't know about you, but the sound of that orchestra on that stage is the best, but the way they hampered the library is just such a letdown!


Absolutely! There are many things greatly done, also especially when considering the data size. But it would need new recordings for this. The only thing I really hate are the solo strings (cello is quite good).

Shouldn't the building be closed? I think it's still open, isn't it? Or was the Harry Potter VR recordings made way earlier?

And the other thing which really annoys me is the performance legato. I mean, I love it, but it's too wet. If you compare, for example, the flute performance legato to the normal legato you hear how much more wet it is. I really wished there was a normal legato for the strings. I think the wetness comes from the added short notes and maybe reverb mixed in to make it more smooth. Hope that Spitfire alters this in Abbey Road.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 2, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Absolutely! There are many things greatly done, also especially when considering the data size. But it would need new recordings for this. The only thing I really hate are the solo strings (cello is quite good).
> 
> Shouldn't the building be closed? I think it's still open, isn't it? Or was the Harry Potter VR recordings made way earlier?
> 
> And the other thing which really annoys me is the performance legato. I mean, I love it, but it's too wet. If you compare, for example, the flute performance legato to the normal legato you hear how much more wet it is. I really wished there was a normal legato for the strings. I think the wetness comes from the added short notes and maybe reverb mixed in to make it more smooth. Hope that Spitfire alters this in Abbey Road.


I'm so really not into the horns on higher dynamics. They really sound aweful and there is even a RR sample for the horns ensemble that just sound phased and very unnatural. Such a shame, because the horns on lower dynamics sound beautiful, especially the shorts.

Also all those little things they missed in QA, like the dynamic differences between articulations and instruments, one of the flutes (can't remember which) has some big tuning issues in the higher register, all those things.

I really have no clue about the state of the recording space. I don't keep up with those things, but some people here will surely know.

They could have done the great potential this had a much better service.


----------



## Jackal_King (Sep 2, 2022)

Areia Update
Audio Imperia Chamber Strings
Bohemian Cello and Viola V4
Spitfire Abbey Road One: Modular Orchestra
Spitfire Appassionata Woodwinds or chamber strings
Audio Imperia piano library (similar to Klavier)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 2, 2022)

Peace on Earth.

No, wait; forget that. Full user/third-party instrument creation and legato in Soundpaint.

If we can create our own round robins and velocity layers, every library where we can access the samples directly becomes a potential Soundpaint library. Hopefully Soundpaint can find a way to do this that is great for users and also doesn't threaten their profit margins.

A few other things too.

Mntra has just updated their Mndala engine to 2.0, so I'm looking forward to them updating all of their existing libraries and releasing the full version of their first 2.0 library, Huracan (inspired by Aztec culture). This looks really promising to me.

Also, whatever Karoryfer Samples brings out next. Their recent (free) update to Nanfo was substantial and exceptional; and the library before that, Hster, had singing in a 5,000 year-old language. The developer that brought us Orcophany (I literally bought the t-shirt) is worth watching and their recent release schedule suggests that there could be another one this year.

Finally, Infinite Strings. I won't be able to buy it this year; but I'm still really looking forward to hearing what Aaron Venture has come up with.


----------



## AlainTH (Sep 2, 2022)

expect use more what i have without watch what i would have all the time.... so expect welcome updates...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2022)

AlainTH said:


> expect use more what i have without watch what i would have all the time


Great ! So, you are not waiting, or expecting anything. That's a good feeling. 

Did you post this just to tease me ?


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 2, 2022)

Omnisphere to go NKS compatible!!!! ....... Ok, I'll show myself the door.


----------



## Spid (Sep 2, 2022)

I don't expect any software or library... I prefer to be surprised (and there's still so much I haven't buy yet, so I'm fine).

However, I hope for some hardware coming from NI:

1) Komplete Kontrol "Studio", a KK keyboard version with 7"-ish touchscreen, faders, Maschine Pads and onboard I/O to compete against the MPC Keys 61

if not, then

2) Maschine mk4 with large (7"-ish) touchscreen display and 8x8 pads.


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 2, 2022)

1. Pacific
2. My first Black Friday deals shopping experience for libraries / plugins as a newbie composer


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2022)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Unfortunately I lost interest in VSL, unless they offer new recordings at the silent stage.


Hmmm..Interesting comment. 

Why is that ? Is Synchron Stage not doing it for you ?


----------



## polynaeus (Sep 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Full user/third-party instrument creation and legato in Soundpaint.
> 
> If we can create our own round robins and velocity layers, every library where we can access the samples directly becomes a potential Soundpaint library. Hopefully Soundpaint can find a way to do this that is great for users and also doesn't threaten their profit margins.


Sounds like Kontakt.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 2, 2022)

More SINE ports with associated sales/bundles.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Sep 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> 1. Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One : Modular Orchestra


My gut tells me that won't happen this year. We'll see the last AROOF one but not that.

Mine are:
Audio Imperia Full Kontakt Library Updates
Audio Imperia Chamber Strings
VSL Synchron Solo Strings
VSL Synchron Choir
CineSamples Updates
New Albion? (But feel that's next year too)
Native Instruments Komplete updates

These are probably more 2022/23 hopefuls.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 2, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> My gut tells me that won't happen this year. We'll see the last AROOF one but not that.


I don't know, it's on my mind more now that they're discounting SSW. Of course, percussion would be the easiest thing to record under lockdown conditions, but as someone else pointed out, woodwinds would be the next easiest. So perhaps one of the two comes first, and this year as they clear out SSW licenses in advance


----------



## constaneum (Sep 2, 2022)

Cinematic studio percussion (hope it includes Harp else CSH to be a separate product) to complete the entire series collection for the cohesive sound


----------



## JamesTrujilloMusic (Sep 2, 2022)

Hoping for an announcement soon on Spitfire’s Albion Colossus.


----------



## AMBi (Sep 2, 2022)

Not sure I'm expecting it so soon but the CSSS update would make my year.

Pacific Solo Strings

Anything from Musical Sampling's Atelier Series

Wrongtools had a "coming soon" page for a String Quartet a few months back so I'm very interested in that since the demos sounded great.

Anything from Embertone

Bohemian Viola, though my excitement isn't as high anymore since it keeps getting delayed without any teasers or demos


----------



## pranic (Sep 2, 2022)

JamesTrujilloMusic said:


> Hoping for an announcement soon on Spitfire’s Albion Colossus.


I think Christian Henson said that the "big C" library would likely be late Q4 2022 or first-half 2023 in one of his vlog posts, but I am very interested to see what will be coming.

I am waiting for the Waverunner Audio Alder Bass and Alder Viola, the Spitfire Aperture _____ library on the Black Weekend sale. I'd be thrilled tot see AR1 Modular, but I'd much rather be surprised it's arrived than anxiously await it's arrival.

Otherwise, I'm not sure what else I really and truly *need* right now. Maybe more time for composing in Q4


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2022)

JamesTrujilloMusic said:


> Hoping for an announcement soon on Spitfire’s Albion Colossus.


What's Albion Colossus all about ? This is the first time I hear about it.


----------



## pranic (Sep 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What's Albion Colossus all about ? This is the first time I hear about it.


I think the intention is a heavy-hiting (maybe similar to Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction/Damage) with deep and dirty textures and grit. That's just me guessing based on things I've heard. Ultimately, I think there's maybe a reimagining of the Albion Iceni library which was discontinued recently on the horizon. I am guessing there's likely to be some "sampled on the edge of annihilation" _fff_ samples coming.

Not sure if anyone else has more insights, but that's my takeaway and what I'm expecting to see.

Also, I think the name was leaked during a livestream when we saw some icons on CH's desktop.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 2, 2022)

pranic said:


> I think the intention is a heavy-hiting (maybe similar to Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction/Damage) with deep and dirty textures and grit. That's just me guessing based on things I've heard. Ultimately, I think there's maybe a reimagining of the Albion Iceni library which was discontinued recently on the horizon. I am guessing there's likely to be some "sampled on the edge of annihilation" _fff_ samples coming.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has more insights, but that's my takeaway and what I'm expecting to see.
> 
> Also, I think the name was leaked during a livestream when we saw some icons on CH's desktop.


Just like Appassionata proved SF could do a legato that most approved of, Colossus seems gauged to prove SF can do FFF and beyond.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Just like Appassionata proved SF could do a legato that most approved of, Colossus seems gauged to prove SF can do FFF and beyond.


Does this mean it won't have any Flautandos ?


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Does this mean it won't have any Flautandos ?


I mean who knows? Maybe they will innovate power flautandos!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I mean who knows? Maybe they will innovate power flautandos!


Hehe.. Now that would revolutionize the meaning of Flautandos


----------



## Frederick (Sep 2, 2022)

My list:

1. The final Abbey Road One Selection(s ?)
2. Virharmonic Bohemian Cello update
3. Virharmonic Bohemian Viola
4. CineStrings Core 2.0
5. CineWinds Core 2.0
6. BF: a good upgrade price to Dominus Choir Pro
7. Infinite Strings (maybe)


----------



## holywilly (Sep 2, 2022)

My list:
- anything new from Orchestral Tools
- anything new Synchron libraries except pianos, organs and keyboards


----------



## AlainTH (Sep 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Great ! So, you are not waiting, or expecting anything. That's a good feeling.
> 
> Did you post this just to tease me ?


i tease myself which take too much time to look after new things to buy, this is endless and (always?) source of disappointment at one time which is reported to others (the editors which don't make the good legato etc...). i have to convince myself to use what i have (and i have many libraries) and find the way to use it, the questionning of 'is the result satisfy me?' will be so much better than asking if i have well spent my money. But i expect updates from editors and updates like css are great news.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2022)

Frederick said:


> 4. CineStrings Core 2.0


Yup. Especially waiting for this one to be released. It's a bit of a mystery release to me, didn't CineSamples mentioned it is at NI for encoding IIRC a couple months ago ? or was that not the case, or is it still being tweaked by CineSamples team ? 

I emailed CineSamples asking them about CineStrings 2. and they replied to keep an eye on their social media. That's all I got from them. So, I keep checking their social media channels daily, and so far ... Zippo.


----------



## KEM (Sep 2, 2022)

Hans Zimmer Brass, but I’m not expecting it to actually happen, so I’ll take Albion Colossus


----------



## chrisav (Sep 2, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I mean who knows? Maybe they will innovate power flautandos!


Excuse you, they're called ffflautandos!


----------



## uselessmind (Sep 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> 10. CineSamples CineOrch. ver 2.0 , starting with CineStrings Core ver 2.0


Announcement explaining that they hired many more people, updated their plans and will bring us version 3 in early 2023 instead. And that they cant wait to tell us more and are so excited.

I am not exactly waiting for new libs as i have too much anyway but i am eager to see what happens with CSW though.
I like how it sounds but as there seem to be some showstopper bugs the devs seems to regard as no big deal... i guess i am waiting. 
Also looking forward to Tokyo Scoring Strings, but i guess they wont appear this year.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 2, 2022)

Purge for SINE. Just kidding - hell hasn’t frozen over yet.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 2, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> Sounds like Kontakt.


Yes, like Kontakt in those respects, but with different sound possibilities including real time rendering of extra velocity layers and round robins, and easier and very fast sound design options across multiple libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2022)

uselessmind said:


> Announcement explaining that they hired many more people, updated their plans and will bring us version 3 in early 2023 instead. And that they cant wait to tell us more and are so excited.


----------



## Vik (Sep 3, 2022)

uselessmind said:


> Also looking forward to Tokyo Scoring Strings, but i guess they wont appear this year.


Weren't they released last year?


----------



## Pieman (Sep 3, 2022)

I’m keeping my fingers crossed that NotePerformer 4 arrives.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 3, 2022)

Areia Update! 

Sweeet BF deals :D (similar to SA's summer bundles that were amazing)

Infinite Strings. (Infinite Brass and Woodwinds has really cured my GAS for these instruments now, I no longer get GAS when I see new Brass or Woodwinds released. Ofcourse always interested to see what's new, but very little greed nor need feelings.)


----------



## sui (Sep 3, 2022)

SWAM Strings Ensembles
Infinite Strings

After working with the Infinite series, SWAM Solo Strings and Pianotec going back to sample libraries feels like such a big step backwards regarding control over the sound and performance. The SWAM Solo Strings are the first solo strings I actually enjoyed using because they do exactly what I want them to.


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 3, 2022)

Vik said:


> Weren't they released last year?


they are indeed


----------



## cedricm (Sep 3, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> Sounds like Kontakt.


You can do that with Falcon and take advantage of wonderful effects.


----------



## uselessmind (Sep 3, 2022)

Vik said:


> Weren't they released last year?


😅 Yes they were. I meant the Solo Strings.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 3, 2022)

I don't want much at the moment. Only thing I'm looking forward to as far as releases go is Very Loud Indeed Co. Chimaera pitched percussion.

I'm keeping an eye on what devs like Karoryfer, Sounddust, Dawesome, Wrongtools and VSL have in store for us.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 3, 2022)

Ethera Atlantis 2.0.
Afflatus Brass and an Afflatus bundle.
And a new Devastator of course !


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 3, 2022)

uselessmind said:


> 😅 Yes they were. I meant the Solo Strings.


I'd like those too! They might be ready (but I don't think my budget will be!), who knows?


----------



## chrisav (Sep 3, 2022)

For stuff that I could actually, realistically see launching this year:

-Pacific Strings (maaaaaybe end of Q3, we've got a few weeks left to go...)
-CineStrings Core 2.0 Update
-Westwood Winds Untamed
-final Abbey Road Selection pack (if it's high strings legato)? 
-Tokyo Scoring Something (whatever is next in the series!)


----------



## Vik (Sep 3, 2022)

I'll definitely check out Pacific String when it is released (my guess is early next year) – and I'm also very optimistic about modular Abbey Road strings. (OTOH, maybe the newly released 1.7-CSS version will work surprisingly well well too – I expect it to show up on my Mac soon).


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 3, 2022)

i have given up on these guesses. when there is something released i find interresting enough (demos/real spec sheets/walkthroughs), i shall research it and likely buy it eventually.
why? i recently came to realize, i've been let down quite a bit when a product was available, vs the hype before it. the actual product didn't live up the hype in the end.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 3, 2022)

I don't have big plans in a foreseeable future regarding sample libraries. I will, however, update my K12 to K14 during the next NI sale on updates/upgrades. I've skipped K13 and bought "Noire" on its own, but this time there should be more compelling reasons to get the newest version. 

Other than this, I'm silently hoping for a Valhalla DSP's take on the convolution reverb plugin. It's probably a long shot that this will ever happen, but you never know.


----------



## jules (Sep 3, 2022)

A good promo on Samplitude pro x suite should be fine, so that i can update my spectral layers pro 4. And of course : kontakt 7


----------



## PeterN (Sep 3, 2022)

MacBook Pro M2 14'.

*Bring it early pls,* before the Euro crashes, a chicken coughs inside the Great Wall, the Suez gets choked, or the chip factories are on fire.

Work hard and be fast Apple!


----------



## OHjorth (Sep 3, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> 1. Pacific
> 2. My first Black Friday deals shopping experience for libraries / plugins as a newbie composer


If it is your first BF-experience you should probably do a lot of research if Pacific really is the string library for you at this time. Not saying it isn’t but as a newbie from last year myself there are a lot of different instruments that solve different issues and for varying prices. With that being said I’m super excited for pacific myself! 😁


----------



## polynaeus (Sep 3, 2022)

cedricm said:


> You can do that with Falcon and take advantage of wonderful effects.


What’s not so wonderful about Kontakt’s effects?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 3, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> What’s not so wonderful about Kontakt’s effects?


I agree that the Kontakt effects are very nice; Falcon would give a different sound and a wider range of effects without the programming that would be required add them in Kontakt.

Kontakt is great; I also love having other options that can be easier or better for some things, just as Kontakt will be better or easier/more efficient at others.

But I don't think the next Kontakt update will be coming this year. Who knows. Falcon had a pretty good update this year already.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 3, 2022)

Studio One 6.


----------



## JamesTrujilloMusic (Sep 3, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I mean who knows? Maybe they will innovate power flautandos!


That sounds like a cool name for a rock band lol


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2022)

JamesTrujilloMusic said:


> That sounds like a cool name for a rock band lol


Yeah.. .. for a Very Soft Rock Band.


----------



## Juulu (Sep 3, 2022)

Aaron Venture's Infinite Strings as well as updates to Infinite Brass and Woodwinds. I'm even holding off buying CSSS cause IS will offer solo strings as well.


----------



## polynaeus (Sep 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I agree that the Kontakt effects are very nice; Falcon would give a different sound and a wider range of effects without the programming that would be required add them in Kontakt.
> 
> Kontakt is great; I also love having other options that can be easier or better for some things, just as Kontakt will be better or easier/more efficient at others.
> 
> But I don't think the next Kontakt update will be coming this year. Who knows. Falcon had a pretty good update this year already.


I’m betting on Kontakt 7 coming out this year.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 3, 2022)

Juulu said:


> Aaron Venture's Infinite Strings as well as updates to Infinite Brass and Woodwinds. I'm even holding off buying CSSS cause IS will offer solo strings as well.


Oh you sweet child of summer.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 3, 2022)

A new Tool album.


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 3, 2022)

The Kontakt Player version of Nightfall


----------



## Frederick (Sep 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It's a bit of a mystery release to me, didn't CineSamples mentioned it is at NI for encoding IIRC a couple months ago ? or was that not the case, or is it still being tweaked by CineSamples team ?
> 
> I emailed CineSamples asking them about CineStrings 2. and they replied to keep an eye on their social media. That's all I got from them. So, I keep checking their social media channels daily, and so far ... Zippo.


I'm as puzzled as you are. Indeed, I think it has been at least 2 months ago that they said it was out of their hands to NI. I guess it won't take that long anymore. NI probably found some issues that Cinesamples had to solve first, before the final version can be encoded.


----------



## Spid (Sep 3, 2022)

CineSamples will very likely come with their new Fox Brass they released in Musio first… 
After all, are CineSamples mainly known for their CineBrass? My 2¢


----------



## Akora (Sep 3, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Oh you sweet child of summer.


Don't rob him of his hope! It's a fools hope, but hope nonetheless... one that I share myself


----------



## Juulu (Sep 3, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Oh you sweet child of summer.


Maybe a bit too hopeful? 😅🤣


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 3, 2022)

Akora said:


> Don't rob him of his hope! It's a fools hope, but hope nonetheless... one that I share myself


Hope is for the spring and the promise of a long summer. Winter is coming.


----------



## cedricm (Sep 4, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> What’s not so wonderful about Kontakt’s effects?


Kontakt effects are good. Falcon's are outstanding in my opinion. Also you don't have to pay for upgrades, at least so far. Kontakt is the market leader though, and if scripting is necessary, it's a better choice since Falcon's scripting documentation is lacking. The one are where I'd like to see more investment from UVI.


----------



## ZTYAAA (Sep 4, 2022)

Notion7


----------



## PebbleStream (Sep 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yup.. We are not too far from *Q4-2022*.
> 
> So, what are you expecting/waiting for to show up during Q4. ?
> 
> ...


New content for Opus? Do you know what they're adding?


----------



## Talboot (Sep 4, 2022)

Tom Holkenborg Strings
Afflatus Brass
Kontakt 7


----------



## dts_marin (Sep 4, 2022)

VEP8 with native AS support
MSB (legato) update similar to v1.2 of MSS
Modern Scoring Woodwinds


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

PebbleStream said:


> New content for Opus? Do you know what they're adding?


No, but Nick posted that he will be working on some new content, maybe during Dec./Xmas time.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

ZTYAAA said:


> Notion7


How likely is this to happen ? I'm also very interested to see what Notion 7 offers, and how closely integrated to Studio One Pro 6 they will make it.


----------



## Talboot (Sep 4, 2022)

- Projectsam Symphobia Pandora 2.0
- OT Glory Days (Sine)
- Spitfire’s replacement for Iceni and new aperture and toolkit libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

Frederick said:


> I'm as puzzled as you are. Indeed, I think it has been at least 2 months ago that they said it was out of their hands to NI. I guess it won't take that long anymore. NI probably found some issues that Cinesamples had to solve first, before the final version can be encoded.


What do NI actually check/test to approve a library for encoding ? What type of issues could they have found in CineStrings 2.0 , I doubt they check Legato Scripts, or other internal library codes, if they did that they would take forever to get developers approved. Something is odd here.


----------



## daviddln (Sep 4, 2022)

1. VSL Synchron Solo Strings
2. OT updates for Berlin Strings and Berlin Brass to fix all the legato issues in SINE
3. Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One : Modular Orchestra
4. OT Berlin Quartet (or Quintet)
5. OT Berlin Choir
6. CSPerc
7. Audiobro Modern Scoring Woodwinds


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

uselessmind said:


> Also looking forward to Tokyo Scoring Strings, but i guess they wont appear this year.


https://impactsoundworks.com/product/tokyo-scoring-strings/#overview


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

daviddln said:


> 2. OT updates for Berlin Strings and Berlin Brass to fix all the legato issues in SINE


Yup ! Still no update from OT for Berlin Strings, and Brass. I wonder what they have up their sleeves that they are taking so long. Hopefully something that will make us very happy.


----------



## arrivu (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm waiting for the:
1. Komplete 14
2. The upcoming Black Friday sale so that I can grab Fabfilter ProQ at a discount.
3. Another Cinesamples sales so that I can grab that Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Bundle at USD80 something which I missed previously.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2022)

Soundpaint legato


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Soundpaint legato



What do we want? LEGATO!
When do we want it? ABOUT TWELVE MONTHS AFTER RELEASE!

Cool.


----------



## ZeroZero (Sep 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> What do we want? LEGATO!
> When do we want it? ABOUT TWELVE MONTHS AFTER RELEASE!
> 
> Cool.


Back in Cubase Score, about 30 years ago, I first joined the sequencing community. I played other instrument, principally sax. I read the Cubase manual and could not find it mentioned. So, I asked on their forum. “Where is the legato“ . I remember the answer: “There is none”. I just could not understand how you could emulate a real instrument without legato


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 21, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Back in Cubase Score, about 30 years ago, I first joined the sequencing community. I played other instrument, principally sax. I read the Cubase manual and could not find it mentioned. So, I asked on their forum. “Where is the legato“ . I remember the answer: “There is none”. I just could not understand how you could emulate a real instrument without legato


Soundpaint has had a lot else to offer, but legato has held it back from a lot of more conventional acoustic instruments.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 22, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Back in Cubase Score, about 30 years ago, I first joined the sequencing community. I played other instrument, principally sax. I read the Cubase manual and could not find it mentioned. So, I asked on their forum. “Where is the legato“ . I remember the answer: “There is none”. I just could not understand how you could emulate a real instrument without legato


They did. It was called portamento/glide back then, and the technology made it impossible to offer anything other than simulated legato, i.e. glide, portamento etc - because 30 years ago 32 MEGABYTES of memory was as good as it got, and most samplers still had floppy drives as standard because that kind of memory was awfully expensive.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Sep 22, 2022)

Many things!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2022)

I wonder what VSL is releasing next ? 

They have been kind of quiet lately. I'm sure they will spill the beans soon.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 22, 2022)

If VSL releases new strings library, I’m pretty sure there will be 2nd violins.  

I’m looking forward to the major upcoming releases from VSL and OT.


----------



## mixedmoods (Sep 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what VSL is releasing next ?
> 
> They have been kind of quiet lately. I'm sure they will spill the beans soon.


Personally I really hope their main priority is to finally bring Synchron Player (and MIR 3D) up to speed with Apple Silicon. As much as I am looking forward to something like Synchron Solo Strings – I don't need another new library just to run on outdated software technology.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Personally I really hope their main priority is to finally bring Synchron Player (and MIR 3D) up to speed with Apple Silicon. As much as I am looking forward to something like Synchron Solo Strings – I don't need another new library just to run on outdated software technology.


I feel your pain. Although, I don't use Macs for music production. But if I had an Apple Silicon machine, I would have the same sentiment. Hopefully they will get things upgraded for Apple Silicon users.


----------



## BaiCaiX (Sep 22, 2022)

My list:
1. Performance Samples Pacific Symphonic Strings, and Solo Strings
2. Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One : Modular Orchestra
3. OT Berlin Brass SINE Version Bundle


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 22, 2022)

Still waiting for that Areia update


----------



## Soundthrills (Sep 29, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Still waiting for that Areia update


I second that (third that.. or 300 that.. I don't know) !


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2022)

OK, we are in Q4-2022, and No signs of Pacific Strings yet. 

Also curious about :

* VSL Synchron Solo Strings
* Spitfire Audio AR-1 Modular Orch. 
* Something more exciting than Accordion/Musette from OT. 
* Audio Modeling Ensemble Strings
* Audio Imperia Chamber Strings, and Areia Update. 

We are getting closer to BF, so more attractive deals will surely begin showing soon. 

Time flies.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK, we are in Q4-2022, and No signs of Pacific Strings yet.
> 
> Also curious about :
> 
> ...


Pacific Strings seems very likely. But it also seemed likely in Q3, Q2, Q1...

Outside chance we get an AR-1 library, but I still think it's unlikely since the final scoring selection has yet to drop. 

OT has often dropped a big library at the end of the year, so that's definitely possible.

Personally I'm looking forward to the expansion of Ethera Gold Atlantis, the release of which is imminent.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Pacific Strings seems very likely. But it also seemed likely in Q3, Q2, Q1...


 I'm losing all hopes now for a Q4 appearance. Same for AR-1 Modular Orch.

OT ... We shall see what they offer. But at least an update for their Berlin Strings would be good enough.

Thanks


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm losing all hopes now for a Q4 appearance. Same for AR-1 Modular Orch.
> 
> OT ... We shall see what they offer. But at least an update for their Berlin Strings would be good enough.
> 
> Thanks


Remember a while back OT posted some photos inside a church?


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 10, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Back in Cubase Score, about 30 years ago, I first joined the sequencing community. I played other instrument, principally sax. I read the Cubase manual and could not find it mentioned. So, I asked on their forum. “Where is the legato“ . I remember the answer: “There is none”. *I just could not understand how you could emulate a real instrument without legato*


And thirty years later we can land a rover on Mars, but legato programming still has issues. And yet, we keep hoping...

Actually, I sure hope we get AR modular before we plunk a rover on Jupiter. Or one of its moons. Except Europa of course.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 10, 2022)

TBH, if nothing else, I just want SINE 2.0, with some of the major issues resolved. I hope that's why there's been silence lately.


----------



## Malaryjoe (Oct 10, 2022)

3DC said:


> HALion 7 before October 17th or else I will loose Falcon 2.8 special offer and all understanding for Steinberg.


The word is spelled “lose”. “Loose” is the opposite of tight.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Remember a while back OT posted some photos inside a church?


Yeah, That's right. Thanks for reminding me. Now what can they be up to in a church this time around ?


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah, That's right. Thanks for reminding me. Now what can they be up to in a church this time around ?


Praying for forgiveness over the Sine player? 



Malaryjoe said:


> The word is spelled “lose”. “Loose” is the opposite of tight.


If anyone else calls the grammar police I'm going to loose it!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Praying for forgiveness over the Sine player?


Best answer/guess of the month


----------



## tonio_ (Oct 10, 2022)

Berlin Brass update.

Sine player update with purge and CC assignable faders for mics (and the on/off buttons, naturally)


----------



## Spid (Oct 11, 2022)

To be frank, I don’t think Sine needs a lot of features since it’s already pretty good as it is… of course, some feature such purge, and some CC here and there, maybe some tiny visual improvements (such library to move and order your libraries the way you want, having them taking less screen space when collapsed, etc..)… that’s about it for me. Maybe I’m just less exigeant than you, but I already like Sine pretty well, I love the way we can pick the mic we want to download for each instrument, or to pick which articulation to load (or not), to customize quickly and easily articulations, etc… 

So, from OT, I wish they would continue to convert their library to Sine to have them all to this format, and then release a Brass Bundle and Woodwinds Bundle with the additional libraries, just like they did with the Strings. Then, some more “exotic” libraries like their Chinese lib, South America lib, Antique lib, etc… definitely stuff we don’t see every day on other developer’s website…

My 2¢


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 11, 2022)

1. Infinite Strings
2. IB + IW update (apparently we have no idea what's coming)
3. Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits
4. Pacific


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 11, 2022)

3DC said:


> HALion 7 before October 17th or else I will lose Falcon 2.8 special offer and all understanding for Steinberg.


I'll believe it when I see it. HALion 6.0 was released February 9, 2017.


----------



## John Longley (Oct 11, 2022)

Modern Scoring Brass update.


----------



## ibanez1 (Oct 11, 2022)

Since a certain thread is locked, I'll just post in here every month again to say i'm waiting on
................
................
Pacific


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. HALion 6.0 was released February 9, 2017.


Wow.. 2017, I think Steinberg are doing their best to make sure Halion 7.0 is more confusing, and complicated to use than Halion 6.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2022)

Any guesses what Arturia is going to announce on Oct. 18th ?


----------



## gedlig (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm waiting for a substantial 8 figure injection of funds into my bank account without any significant effort on my part. Hasn't happened yet, but one can dream :D


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm waiting for a significant reduction in monthly costs of gas and power. Together with an inflation rate not seen in 50 years, costs of living are going through the roof here.


----------



## gedlig (Oct 12, 2022)

Oh yeah, 20% inflation sucks


----------



## WinterEmerald (Oct 12, 2022)

A native M-series BestService Engine. It's the final piece of my puzzle to no longer having to use Rosetta on Logic.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

Also looking forward to see something new, and exciting released by Embertone during Q4 this year.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Also looking forward to see something new, and exciting released by Embertone during Q4 this year.


from any company really  majestic, perfect (no bugs), lightweight (ram/cpu), etc


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

Bohemian Cello Oct. 28th !


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

Pacific Strings Before 2023 if we are super lucky !


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

Spitfire Audio : Abbey Road 1 , Modular Orchestra 

Before 2023. If we are super lucky.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 19, 2022)

The new Ethera Gold Atlantis 2.0 update will be enough to keep me happy for 2022.

I wouldn't spit on a VSL Solo Strings release, or a second volume with more early instruments for OT Miroire.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

Cinematic Studio Series Updates ! 

Maybe Cinematic Studio Percussion if we are super lucky  (I doubt it)


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 19, 2022)

I'll be good with the Atlantis update.

Some nice maybes:
VSL Solo Strings would be nice.
Audiobro Adult SATB choir would be a nice surprise.
Soundiron Olympus Full update *laughs*
Cinematic Studio updates.
A new headset technology that will pull midi out of my head and put it straight onto the DAW separated into the proper instruments with the programming complete.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 19, 2022)

gedlig said:


> Oh yeah, 20% inflation sucks


American media claims it's 8% but eggs increased well over 100%. Fuel prices $2 higher. Food prices well over that 8%. Political math is a guessing game.


----------



## quietmind (Oct 19, 2022)

Really hoping Bohemian Cello makes it. And, of course, Viola too!


----------



## gedlig (Oct 19, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> American media claims it's 8% but eggs increased well over 100%. Fuel prices $2 higher. Food prices well over that 8%. Political math is a guessing game.


Well I'm not american 😅 Our official inflation rate in august was ~25%.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Oct 19, 2022)

I’d love to see a Berlin woodwinds bundle like they did for strings (or maybe Berlin brass bundle).


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 19, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I guess 500% countries in the world don't care about the inflation rate in the USA.


I think you underestimate how dependent a lot of countries are on the US economy. I believe the european central bank does atleast.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 19, 2022)

Pacific Solo Strings just got its intro price announced at $179 so I’m super excited to get it this year


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Pacific Solo Strings just got its intro price announced at $179 so I’m super excited to get it this year


Cool. I didn't even notice that. Thanks for letting us know. 

I hope this signals that the release of Pacific Symphonic, and Solo Strings is not too far away now. I'm also looking forward to get Pacific Solo Strings as a free bonus with the Pacific Symph. Strings.


----------



## monochrome (Oct 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Cool. I didn't even notice that. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> I hope this signals that the release of Pacific Symphonic, and Solo Strings is not too far away now. I'm also looking forward to get Pacific Solo Strings as a free bonus with the Pacific Symph. Strings.


hopefully. that price has been there for like 2 weeks now but it's still something at least


----------



## PeterN (Oct 20, 2022)

Berlin Strings - Augmented Ostinato


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 20, 2022)

I just found out that Audio Modeling SWAM Ensemble Strings won't be released this year, but during 2023. So, that's out of my Q4-2022 list. Hopefully we will enjoy them when they are out next year.

They also have a Harmonica SWAM instrument planned for 2023.

Quote from their Community section (Roadmap) :


_2023: SWAM Ensembles_
_2023: Harmonica, "World" instruments_


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 20, 2022)

+1 for Bohemian Cello hopefully on the 28th.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 25, 2022)

Well i would have been happy with just the Ethera Atlantis update, but now out of nowhere we can add the Symphobia 3 Lumina update mix. 

This last quarter is going to be a very good quarter and I still have no idea what BF will bring on top of all this.

Good times.....


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yup.. We are not too far from *Q4-2022*.
> 
> So, what are you expecting/waiting for to show up during Q4. ?
> 
> ...


OK, so we are almost in November. and the sad thing is None of the items I listed above have materialized except for the CSS 1.7 update. 

What a slow year for library releases, and updates.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 26, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> +1 for Bohemian Cello hopefully on the 28th.


Not happening.


----------



## Flyo (Oct 26, 2022)

New Library’s
- Spitefire Abbey Road Orchestra Modular (With a super great discount for owners of AROF)
- Spitefire EricW Choir Volume 2?
- Audio Imperia Performance Samples Chamber Strings
Audio Imperia Solo Volume 2? (With free release of Solo Boy Choir)?
- Acoustic Samples V- Woodwings and Strings?
- AudioBro Female&Male Choir?
- Orchestral Tools Chamber Strings, Quartet or Solo Strings on Teldex?
- Cinesamples Quatre?

Updates and Upgrades
- BBCSO Pro with Legato only patch for all Strings and newer recordings for top layers on all Brasses, also ensamble patch for all sections and fixes to all issues
- AROF updates to all issues and new Selections: High Strings and non 8ves newer Selections
- Super Discounted Upgrade for get Opus Orchestra
- Free Updates for all GTRS and Basses from Impact Soundworks
- Updates with a newer super cool and simple GIU for all 8Dio Libraries
- Updates for Cinesamples
- Updates for Light and Sound Chamber Strings
- Update with newer GIU and fixed issues for AI Hangar 4 voice 

Some are wishes others was announced. I know 🧐


----------



## cqd (Oct 26, 2022)

I remember I thought we'd have cinesamples by the end of the year last year..


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 26, 2022)

I think I have too much already because none of the rumored upcoming releases particularly excite me or give me something truly different to what I already have. There may be one or two specialized or individual instrument libraries out there that may entice me, but I guess I have taken TUMS for my GAS.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2022)

cqd said:


> I remember I thought we'd have cinesamples by the end of the year last year..


I think that was a big joke. They have no info. about it so far, and when I inquire they are super vague, and just tell me to check their social media channels. Haha.. Good way to ignore answering their customer's question.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I think I have too much already because none of the rumored upcoming releases particularly excite me or give me something truly different to what I already have. There may be one or two specialized or individual instrument libraries out there that may entice me, but I guess I have taken TUMS for my GAS.


LOL... Good for you. I didn't know TUMS works for this type of GAS as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2022)

Honestly, it has been quite some time since I saw a very interesting new library release. So far, most of them do not excite me much, or are kind of meh.. for my needs.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Oct 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So far, most of them do not excite me much, or are kind of meh..


But... but you are muziksculp! I thought you'd get excited almost as quickly as Paul Thomson 👀


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> But... but you are muziksculp! I thought you'd get excited almost as quickly as Paul Thomson 👀


LOL ... I wish, but that hasn't happened for quite some time now.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2022)

On a side note. I should say that the most exciting, and useful thing I added this year is a laptop. Yes, a personal laptop, not for music production, it's the Apple Mac Book Air M2 model. What a beauty.

I ❤️ it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> LOL... Good for you. I didn't know TUMS works for this type of GAS as well.


I got a different type of GAS though. Leica M11 and a Summilux 35!


----------



## Windbag (Oct 26, 2022)

+1 for audiomodeling ensembles anticipation, but it's pretty quiet over there. Not expecting anything this year


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2022)

Windbag said:


> +1 for audiomodeling ensembles anticipation, but it's pretty quiet over there. Not expecting anything this year


They mentioned it won't be released this year on their community. It is expected next year, hopefully during Q1-2023


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 27, 2022)

I would be super excited to see a new library release from *Embertone* this year. (A Solo Cello) in the caliber of JB-Violin would be awesome. But if that's not it, I still will be super excited, since they make great libraries as a standard.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What a slow year for library releases, and updates.


I still think VSL will release a new Synchron Stage library before the new year happens. I want it to be Solo Strings, but considering they just did their Synchronized Solo Strings a few months ago.....I'm not holding too much hope it will happen.

Really when you think about it though, there should be no reason not to have Solo Strings ready soon. I know that many recordings were paused during Covid, but solo instruments/vocals should have mostly got a pass. If they were banned from recording ensembles and choirs during that time, you'd think they would have focused on some solo stuff.....


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I would be super excited to see a new library release from *Embertone* this year. (A Solo Cello) in the caliber of JB-Violin would be awesome. But if that's not it, I still will be super excited, since they make great libraries as a standard.


to conclude, you are excited for too many things  hahaha


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> LOL ... I wish, but that hasn't happened for quite some time now.


I believe there are some pills that can help with that. At least that what a friend told me.....


----------



## Jackal_King (Oct 27, 2022)

Still waiting on the Audio Imperia/Performance Samples string library as well as the Areia update. Maybe we'll see one of them by Black Friday.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 27, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I got a different type of GAS though. Leica M11 and a Summilux 35!


That's the GAS to end all GASSES this year. Congrats man, what a beautiful combo 👍🏻


----------



## uselessmind (Nov 5, 2022)

Going by the teaser in the commercial section i should expect SA to Release the First Abbey Road Modular library....

Done by VSL 🤯🤪


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 5, 2022)

uselessmind said:


> Going by the teaser in the commercial section i should expect SA to Release the First Abbey Road Modular library....
> 
> Done by VSL 🤯🤪


Ahhh I see because of the player. That makes sense.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

So, what happened to the release of the Bohemian Cello, and Viola V4 ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

Also.. Looking forward to see a more exciting release from Orchestral Tools during this month, or December. Their last two releases were of no interest to me. The last library they released that was very good, and exciting for me was their fantastic Berlin Sordino Strings ❤️

Any guesses what they will release next that would be very exciting (not accordion).


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Also.. Looking forward to see a more exciting release from Orchestral Tools during this month, or December. Their last two releases were of no interest to me. The last library they released that was very good, and exciting for me was their fantastic Berlin Sordino Strings ❤️
> 
> Any guesses what they will release next that would be very exciting (not accordion).


Same here! Would love to have all the brass and ww libraries in SINE with some bundle pricing + a bunch of additional brass instruments like Descant Horn, Flugelhorn and Wagner Tuba.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Also.. Looking forward to see a more exciting release from Orchestral Tools during this month, or December. Their last two releases were of no interest to me. The last library they released that was very good, and exciting for me was their fantastic Berlin Sordino Strings ❤️
> 
> Any guesses what they will release next that would be very exciting (not accordion).


Hoping to see more SINE ports.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Hoping to see more SINE ports.


Yes, and something new, and exciting.. Also don't forget they have not updated their crown jewel, Berlin Strings Main. I wonder when that's going to happen.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 9, 2022)

I'd love a return of SINE Singles, like the sales last summer.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, what are you expecting/waiting for to show up during Q4


A lottery jackpot but I guess it's rather my ex with a bag of dirty underwear I forgot at her place.


----------



## bfreepro (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, and something new, and exciting.. Also don't forget they have not updated their crown jewel, Berlin Strings Main. I wonder when that's going to happen.


Based on their history, probably never 🤷🏻‍♂️ hopefully they’ll at least update SINE and actually port the kontakt version properly so we can have three different velocity zone triggers instead of just two. Same with woodwinds. The current ports are definitely a step backwards and cut a bit of content and features.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> A lottery jackpot but I guess it's rather my ex with a bag of dirty underwear I forgot at her place.


LOL.. Talking about Lottery Jackpot. I bought 20 tickets for the last Power Ball which went up to almost $2 Billion !

Oh well, I won $4. back. At least good for a decent cup of coffee. Someone in CA has won almost $2 Billion .. I wonder what he/she is feeling, and is going to do with all that $$$ ?


----------



## JSTube (Nov 9, 2022)

SAMPLEMODELING WOODWINDS WHEN????


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

JSTube said:


> SAMPLEMODELING WOODWINDS WHEN????


Yeah.. When ? They said they have no plans to develop it, I think they are secretly doing that, and will surprise us one of these days. Makes no sense they won't develop solo woodwinds, when they were able to do it for Strings, and Brass. It doesn't add up... Come on : Sample Modeling .. where are the Solo Woodwinds ?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> LOL.. Talking about Lottery Jackpot. I bought 20 tickets for the last Power Ball which went up to almost $2 Billion !
> 
> Oh well, I won $4. back. At least good for a decent cup of coffee. Someone in CA has won almost $2 Billion .. I wonder what he/she is feeling, and is going to do with all that $$$ ?


I bought 20 tix also and won $16 more than you!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

OH, and I won't doubt that if they are making Solo Woodwinds, they will be hard to beat.


----------



## JSTube (Nov 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah.. When ? They said they have no plans to develop it, I think they are secretly doing that, and will surprise us one of these days. Makes no sense they won't develop solo woodwinds, when they were able to do it for Strings, and Brass. It doesn't add up... Come on : Sample Modeling .. where are the Solo Woodwinds ?


There's weird crossover I guess between the two companies (AM&SM). It looks almost as if they started as one and became two, then have some kind of silent agreement post-split.

But that's just my theory, I don't know anyone at either company.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I bought 20 tix also and won $16 more than you!


Really ? you won $20. that's awesome. At least you recovered half your gamble. Congrats


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

JSTube said:


> There's weird crossover I guess between the two companies (AM&SM). It looks almost as if they started as one and became two, then have some kind of silent agreement post-split.
> 
> But that's just my theory, I don't know anyone at either company.


Yes, they were working together at some point in the past, but they are two separate companies now, with different tech, and approach to their instruments. I see no logic in SM not developing Solo Woodwinds. Hopefully they will delight us with them one of these days.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)

They are both based in Italy. Which is interesting. Italians are ahead in the PM field. Not sure why.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2022)

Are we getting closer to see this one released ? 

Pacific Strings


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2022)

Looking forward to the relase of ProjecSam *Symphobia 3 : LUMINA Ver 2.0* Soon ! 

Hopefully with an attractive price on LUMINA


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2022)

JSTube said:


> It looks almost as if they started as one and became two, then have some kind of silent agreement post-split.


Yes that’s what actually happened


----------



## JSTube (Nov 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes that’s what actually happened


As I suspected. Please elaborate if you can as much as you can, there are people that need to make financial decisions for the future based on whether or not this company is planning to release WW or if they just won't ever. I don't want to have to hold out on buying SWAM or some other company if SM isn't ever going to deliver on this.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> They are both based in Italy. Which is interesting. Italians are ahead in the PM field. Not sure why.


After centuries of perfecting the art of physically modelling sheets of dough into all sorts of different shapes of pasta, the Italians simply wanted a new challenge


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2022)

JSTube said:


> As I suspected. Please elaborate if you can as much as you can, there are people that need to make financial decisions for the future based on whether or not this company is planning to release WW or if they just won't ever. I don't want to have to hold out on buying SWAM or some other company if SM isn't ever going to deliver on this.


I have no insights in SM's plans or roadmap.


----------



## aceventura (Nov 14, 2022)

Is Jasper going to surprise us with Pacific Strings this month? My credit card is ready!


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 14, 2022)

Very steep sales.  Everybody cross your fingers, let's hope for luck to be on our side and the side of our budgets...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi,

As we approach the last month of 2022. What are you still waiting for to be released ?


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> As we approach the last month of 2022. What are you still waiting for to be released ?


All of OT's stuff in SINE.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> All of OT's stuff in SINE.


OK. I haven't checked what they are still missing to port to SINE. Not much left I'm guessing.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK. I haven't checked what they are still missing to port to SINE. Not much left I'm guessing.


The most important library of all: Glory Days!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Some of the items I listed on the opening post of this thread are not going to be released this year.

*So, here is my updated list as of Nov. 27th :*

VSL VE-Pro 8. (I doubt it will be released this year).

Performance Samples Pacific Symphonic Strings, and Solo Strings (Hopefully in Dec.)

Virharmonic Bohemian Viola V4. (Hopefully in Dec)

Audio Imperia Chamber Strings (Not optimistic it will be out this year).

CineSamples CineOrch. ver 2.0 , starting with CineStrings Core ver 2.0 (not optimistic)

Sonokinetic Orchestral Woodwinds ver 2.0 , and possible update for their Orch. Strings

Audio Imperia Areia Strings update (maybe, but not optimistic)

New content for EW-HOOPUS (very excited about this big update. hopefully in Dec.)

Impact Soundworks Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits (Dec.)

VSL Synchron Solo Strings (Maybe next year)

Cinematic Studio Brass, Woodwinds , and CSSS Updates


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The most important library of all: Glory Days!


Haha.. Don't have that one, but I'm not a big fan of it either


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK. I haven't checked what they are still missing to port to SINE. Not much left I'm guessing.


Mostly waiting for all Berlin brass and woodwinds additionals and pianos and harps.


----------

